# Pack and Seal



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just ordered my corrugated plastic sheets and thought I'd share where I got them to save some people the trouble of searching. Individual sheets $4-$5 each + shipping.

http://packandseal.com/c-736-plastic-co ... plast.aspx


----------

